# Application of Swarm Commander



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

In the past I have done the same thing as you, except I seal the zip lock (small thin snack size), and no refreshing. At the end of the season I can still smell LGO in the zip locks. Swarm catching goes down quite a bit after spring but I still catch one here and there in Aug.

This year I bought SC also, I will not be refreshing weekly as it suggests, it's going on once and if it can't compete then so be it. I will put it in the same zip lock. For my experiment I should make all things equal. Most of the swarms are in May and June so hopefully it will retain it scent for two+ months.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I do the same thing, Snack size Ziplock, but I put 2 or 3 pin holes in the corner of the bag, I actually misses a box one fall and the LGO was fragrant the following spring. and caught a swarm without refreshing. I got Swarm Commander late last season, and followed the same procedure It seemed to hold it's aroma until I pulled the box in September (about 8 weeks.) they say to refresh weekly for maximum performance. I do not thing it fades that fast, but they want to make sure you have optimal chances to both catch swarms and buy more product.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

No zip lock bag here, just a spritz inside and a spritz into the entrance, no refreshing. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXUZzLVpnyA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEwTLLwtQYk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk8Qu-m7VnQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT_3jRkUOGI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpRayXv7rRI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS-xtdbAHPc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7R2Oi0YB6k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_FIk8JoX8c


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I didn't have much luck getting them to go into a box after it. but I hung a rag on a head high limb and spray it with SC every week. It was late in the swarm season, but I caught 5 off that rag. I'm sure they are mine, and they are using the rag as a staging area for the start of the swarm. But it gives me time to come home, see them and catch them. Nice to have them EXACTLY where I want them. No ladder needed, no limbs in the way, one shake and they are in the box.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea, kinda like that Russian swarm collector that hangs in a tree, same idea.

I tried the black sock thing once, did not work for me. 

What color rag did you use, Black?


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Sounds like a good idea, kinda like that Russian swarm collector that hangs in a tree, same idea.
> 
> I tried the black sock thing once, did not work for me.
> 
> What color rag did you use, Black?


Mine was red, but quickly lost all of the brite color being exposed to the sun and weather. I think it was the SC, and it's the first tree a swarm can reach. I actually planted it for this pupose. I caught swarms in it the first week I planted it, but they where hard to reach and get to, so I decided to use a rag and SC. Boy did that work like a champ. It worked so well I tied it to a hook, so now I just take the hook off the limb and lower the swarm to a box on the ground. One shake, put the top on and it's done. For once it actually looked like I knew what I was doing. Kind of like the blind hog....


----------

